# nervous urination



## Guest (Jul 29, 2004)

I have a 5 month old maltese (neutered) that has a urination problem. He "drips" & "squirts" urine when excited or is picked up. He was neutered 1 week ago, but has had the problem since we bought him.


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi Richard....I wish I could help...but, I wonder the same
One of our friends have a chihuahua mix "dozer", he is 2 i think and almost everytime Dozer sees my husband gets really, really happy and pees alittle. its so funny because our Shannon (dozer's mom) says Dozer has never done that to them or anyone else <_<


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

When we come in from being away, our little Yorkie does the same exact thing. I dunno about your little one, but this little guy does it out of pure excitement. You know that old saying "He couldhardly contain himself"? Well, they molded that saying after my little Bailey! lmbo


----------

